# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  What's your favourite plectrum?

## Glenny

the orange, thin one is my favo plec.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## mandroid

Held in your hand it looks tiny.. 

I like the large roundish triangle, because Its easier to hold on to.
 Fender and many others make those 
and the thick roundish Grisman Dawg shape.. from him or golden gate.

 but perhaps if I were playing classical music, on a  Neapolitan bowl back,
 I'd choose different ..

 you did look at the thousands of  touts from buyers
 of those $35 per pick  Blue Chip fanatics?

----------


## JEStanek

I like the D'Andrea Pro Plec in the larger rounded triangle shape and the Dawg pic.

Jamie

----------


## Glenny

I tried the bigger triangle shaped plec's, but i think they're too big for me. The sound was to soft with the triangle plec's The orange plec's were 5 for 4,-

----------


## RobP

I currently favor the BN-120 version of the Wegen pick available from Greg Boyds:

http://gregboyd.com/accessory_detail...ssory_key=1112

I find the standard Wegens too pointy and bright.

Before I switched, I was using the ProPlec described above.  I like the sound I get better from the Wegen.

----------


## Bob Clark

My favorite changes daily, somtimes hourly.  At this very moment, I've been experimenting with a few picks that I have just altered.  I like my picks very small.  I've been playing a cut down Jim Dunlop H and a cut down JazzMando ProPlec 1.5 mm, each of which I have beveled.  But today I put a pretty good bevel on a Clayton 1.26 mm (a tiny, very stiff white pick) and am really liking it.

Take home message...never believe me when I say I have found a great pick.  I'll change my mind tomorrow (but right now this little Clayton is my favorite).

By the way Glenny,  I like your Tabby Cat!

Bob

----------


## Mandobart

My fav's change with some frequency.  My current favorite is by Papa's, the heavy (2.2 mm) and extra heavy (2.7 mm) thickness.  Brighter sound than other thick picks I've tried, and no "clicky" noise like some.  Thanks to a fellow cafe member who posted the link to this in another pick thread.

----------


## CelticDude

Standard guitar pick, heavy.  I've found the Pyramid picks to be my faves, and for some reason, they're only available at Elderly.  Not so much of a problem, as I tend to get strings from them; I just add a few picks to the order.

----------


## shortymack

Home run for both mando and guitar.








> By the way Glenny,  I like your Tabby Cat!
> 
> Bob


How about mine??? You should see him on the fiddle! :Grin:

----------

Elliot Luber

----------


## AlanN

Harley Allen's old one, given to me by a good buddy.

----------


## lukmanohnz

I love the tone and feel of the JazzMando V-picks.  The blue ones are slightly more to my liking than the clears, but both sound great to me.  I bought a BC TAD60-1R and like it a lot, and I also bought several unbranded, thick rounded triangular clown barf picks from a seller right here at the cafe classifieds that are great.  But I keep coming back to the JazzMando V-picks.  Some on the forum have complained about pick noise from the acrylic V-picks.  My experience was that after a brief break-in period, the V-picks have no more pick noise than other picks.  Did I mention that I love them?

----------


## Jim

Fender 351 heavy for mandolin, medium for guitar, though I can use either on both instruments.

----------


## fatt-dad

I'm a big fan of the CT55 too!

f-d

----------


## Polecat

I use a Dunlop Tortex 1,14 - I lose picks regularly, so I usually have 2 or 3 in my case. For my style of playing I don't like thick or rounded picks, they lack attack, but to each his own.

----------


## Ian Rossiter

Right now,I'm going between the Wegen mandolin,and the V-pick Tremolo.

----------


## JeffD

On the Gibson - 

MY favorite pick for tone quality, tremolo, and high lonesome, and for playing at home and small intimate locations where you can hear the tone,  is the red bear C heavy SB.

My favorite pick for fast picking and tone is the blue chip TAD60.

My favorite pick for playiing a jam where I want to be a little punchy, and am willing to sacrifice a little tone because nobody cares anyway, is the wegen TF140.

For the Weber I like the wegen pick best, the TF140. Does it all, and brings out the tone of the Weber better than the others.

For the L&H I like the blue chip TAD60 the best, with those flat wound strings it brings out a really great classical tone.

For my bowlbacks it depends, but I often really like how they sound with a Gibson or Fender Heavy.


For the best impact/dollar ratio, picks are a great purchase.

----------


## JeffD

On the Gibson - 

MY favorite pick for tone quality, tremolo, and high lonesome, and for playing at home and small intimate locations where you can hear the tone,  is the red bear C heavy SB.

My favorite pick for fast picking and tone is the blue chip TAD60.

My favorite pick for playiing a jam where I want to be a little punchy, and am willing to sacrifice a little tone because nobody cares anyway, is the wegen TF140.

For the Weber I like the wegen pick best, the TF140. Does it all, and brings out the tone of the Weber better than the others.

For the L&H I like the blue chip TAD60 the best, with those flat wound strings it brings out a really great classical tone.

For my bowlbacks it depends, but I often really like how they sound with a Gibson or Fender Heavy.

I have been experimenting with the "Roman" style pick. Mine is a red bear product.  I have gotten quite good with it, and I like the sound for classical and for Irish Traditional.


For the best impact/dollar ratio, picks are a great purchase.

----------


## mandobassman

For about the last six months I have been using a custom made Wegen.  I like the feel and volume of the Wegen TF-140, but never liked the bevel.  I have always felt the bevel creates too much of a harsh treble range.  I ordered a custom Wegen pick from Janet Davis Music that was the same size and shape of the TF-140, except I had it mad 1.8mm instead of 1.4mm and ordered it without a bevel.  It retains about 90% of the volume of the regular model, but has a warmer tone.  I have several other picks in my case, including a Dunlop Tortex triangular 1.14mm, several Fender Extra Heavy 346's, Dunlop Americana, and a Dunlop 207, but the new Wegen is the one I go to each time.

----------


## JeffD

Great reference on this:

http://jazzmando.com/tips/archives/000718.shtml

----------


## John Flynn

Glenny: My current fave is ProPlec small teardrop. I like your favorite in the picture. What brand is it and where can a person get them?

----------


## Alyx Hanson

I have a different favourite for each instrument. For my A-style mando, I use a Dunlop Ultex 1.14mm rounded triangle. For my octave I use the same in a .88mm thickness. For my F-style, which I have strung with steel flatwounds, I use a 2.00mm Dunlop Big Stubby triangle. Now I'm in the process of finding a pick for the uke I just repurposed as a travel mandolin. Different instruments and different strings all produce different tones, and while I'm sure I could find some sort of happy medium in plectrums (and, truth be told, have used all of the above on all of my instruments at one time or another), I think they each sound best with different options. Ultimately, I think it's a pretty personal thing, mostly about what sounds best to your ear.

----------


## Cron-Z

I consider myself too much a "newb" to start ordering picks online, so I go with what I get my hands on... which is not all-bad. I'm currently using a Golden Gate. I didn't think I would like the big triangle-style, oh but I do!

----------


## azflyman

<Moderator's edit: Discussion of Tortoise Shell sales and transactions prohibited by Forum Guidelines.>

----------


## bingoccc

A Wegen Trimus 500.  Terrible on a guitar but the best I've tried on a mando.  Some day I'll spring for a Blue Chip.

----------


## BBarton

Blue Chip TD40 for Celtic stuff -- haven't lost it yet!!

----------


## Mike Crocker

1mm 3 corner Dunlop Ultex for mandolin. Sometimes a similar Wegen.

Peace.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Disclaimer: Financial interest.

----------


## Emily Jane

Dunlop Tortex Sharp .88 mm and Fender Heavy. I'll use anything but I feel the most comfortable with thicker picks.

----------


## bmac

I like the ones from that big fat cookie jar on the counter. Two for a dollar. I prefer the yellow ones, but I'll take pink if they are out of yellow.

----------


## PseudoCelt

> <Moderator's edit: Discussion of Tortoise Shell sales and transactions prohibited by Forum Guidelines.>.


<Moderator's edit: Sorry. Taboo subject.>

----------


## jackmalonis

I would swear to the fact that my bluechip pick made me a better picker :Whistling: 

But seriously your plectrum is how you generate sound from the instrument, it's worth it to have a nice one!

----------


## Jim Garber

Favorites are Blue Chip Jazz 35 & 40 and now out-of-print heavy black Gibson small teardrop. Luckily I scored a bunch of the latter to keep me going for awhile, when I am in that mood.

----------


## MWCarr

D'andrea pro-plec, 1.5 large rounded triangular. Years ago Lou Martin showed me how to reshape to a softer(rounder) triangle using   sandpaper and buffing with a piece of belt leather and No.7 buffing compound. I've been using the same few pics for years just dressing up the edge when necessary. Of course I have a boatload of picks collected over the years as I am also a freelancing guitarist, but in my opinion the pro-plec is great. I've converted a few other pickers to the pro-plec by handing them out over the years.

----------


## JeffD

So I would guess that cookie jar is not filled with Blue Chip picks. 

 :Smile:

----------


## bratsche

Right now, this (pictured below) is my favorite, all purpose go-to pick.  Let's just say that through much experimentation, my plectral tastes have evolved a lot since I first started.  It's a Roman style plectrum I made from some Ultem material sent to me a while back by Jim Garber.  

The shape convinced me before this particular material did (I've fashioned them from any promising looking stuff I've gotten my hands on), but I have to say that the Ultem quickly grew on me as well (thanks again, Jim!)  

I've altogether abandoned the triangle-shaped picks I used to favor (and yes, I even tried a BlueChip!)  My right hand technique has improved more as a result of using the elongated Roman shape pick more than anything else I've ever worked with.

bratsche

----------


## Beanzy

Bratche's post has got me thinking how much it would help to see how people hold their favourite pick when playing.

I know I went through a spate of small picks, but as I changed grip my preference changed away to the Wegen T140 (for my more precice picking moments) and the BlueChip CT55 (for being loud and careless). 



I'm experimenting with re-shaping the large Clayton .94mm pics to see if I can get that material shaped like the Wegen.

----------


## bmac

"So I would guess that cookie jar is not filled with Blue Chip picks."

I guess not... I didn't see any blue ones in there.... I'll look again next time I am in the store. Maybe if I shake the jar a little one will come to the surface.

----------


## lukmanohnz

> Disclaimer: Financial interest.


Haven't seen the green V-picks before.  Are these new?  Any thickness difference compared to the clears and blues?  Are they available for purchase?  Thanks, Ted!

----------


## Glenny

> Glenny: My current fave is ProPlec small teardrop. I like your favorite in the picture. What brand is it and where can a person get them?



Hello John, the orange plectrums are from 'Pickboy', i ordered them by 'Gitaarsnaren.com', that's a dutch internetshop. But i think you can get them also in the USA.

----------


## Glenny

Thanks for the reactions my dear members, it's good to see that there're many types of plectrums(plecs) to be used.

----------


## JeffD

> My right hand technique has improved more as a result of using the elongated Roman shape pick more than anything else I've ever worked with.


I have the Red Bear in that shape. I have finally gotten used to it. I like the feel of it.

----------


## bratsche

> I have the Red Bear in that shape. I have finally gotten used to it. I like the feel of it.


I like that I don't have to bend my first finger nearly as tightly, which always caused tension (sometimes to the point of slight numbing) and as a consequence, easy fatigue.

The first time I tried one (many years ago) I just thought it was weird, and didn't give it a chance.  Once I gave it another go, and actually let myself get used to it, I found I began playing a lot more relaxed, smoothly and accurately, for a lot longer time without tiring. I love it.

bratsche

----------


## Mike Bunting

> "So I would guess that cookie jar is not filled with Blue Chip picks."
> 
> I guess not... I didn't see any blue ones in there.... I'll look again next time I am in the store. Maybe if I shake the jar a little one will come to the surface.


They're blue?

----------


## Trent Crawford

I was loving my Red Bear until it snapped in half!!! I miss that little bugger... R.I.P hehe

Just got myself a pack of the Jim Dunlop Americana Mando picks and am loving the tone i`m getting, very fat indeed! : )

----------


## mandogoshen

Jim Dunlop Tortex.  The yellow ones.

----------


## JeffD

> I was loving my Red Bear until it snapped in half!!! I miss that little bugger... R.I.P hehe


What in the world did you do to it? I have heard about this happening, but I have never come close.

----------


## sgarrity

Red Bear picks are pure junk.  I had three of them snap on me.  Blue Chips are significantly better

----------


## Mike Bunting

Blue Chip TAD 60 3R round bevel, I  switch to my TS picks and all the others but I always come back to that one.

----------


## JeffD

> Red Bear picks are pure junk.  I had three of them snap on me.  Blue Chips are significantly better



This is mentioned in several threads, but I have not experienced it myself. BC are better for somethings I admit, but I have never had any pick snap. Now I use the 'heavy" so perhaps thats why I haven't seen it.

Could also perhaps have been a bad batch?

I hate to disparage a pick that has done so much for my tone, and yet if it is your experience, it is what it is.

What I have read you have to get them wet or moist, and/or almost deliberately go about trying to fold them in half. I have managed to avoid those situtations, I guess, as my RBs are as good as when I bought them, many years ago. My BCs as well.

----------


## Chip Booth

I have never broken a Red Bear pick but several of my friends have broken them for me.   :Frown:    Super glue will due a fine job putting them back together.

I use the Jazzmando PropPlec large rounded triangle.

----------


## AlanN

That Jim Dunlop above looks just about pick-perfect, to me.

----------


## sgarrity

> .........Could also perhaps have been a bad batch?
> 
> I hate to disparage a pick that has done so much for my tone, and yet if it is your experience, it is what it is.
> 
> What I have read you have to get them wet or moist, and/or almost deliberately go about trying to fold them in half. I have managed to avoid those situtations, I guess, as my RBs are as good as when I bought them, many years ago. My BCs as well.


Nope, not a bad batch.  I was stupid enough to buy more after it happened the first time.  And nope, you don't have to try and bend them in half.  They can break while you're playing with them.  The ones that broke on me were about 1mm to 1.25mm.  I think I might still have a heavy laying in a case pocket.  But I won't play with it out of pure principle.  Not to mention, Blue Chips have a significantly better sound to them IMHO.  And let's just say that the owner of Red Bear doesn't exactly understand the finer points of customer service.  

This is my personal experience and I stand behind my assertion that they are junk and I'll never buy another.  If you like 'em, then keep on pickin' with one.

----------


## shortymack

Ive heard about them being fragile but the thing that gets me about RBs is that it takes two months (sometimes more) to get one. Thats a joke IMO, when you can get a custom Mandolin like a Silver Angel made for you in about the same time. C'mon, really?!?!

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Ive heard about them being fragile but the thing that gets me about RBs is that it takes two months (sometimes more) to get one. Thats a joke IMO, when you can get a custom Mandolin like a Silver Angel made for you in about the same time. C'mon, really?!?!


I can't imagine that a custom mandolin could be done in two months, it would take nearly that long for the varnish to set up. I have heard that Skowron is pretty hard to deal with.

----------


## shortymack

Around a two month wait for a SA right now from what I have heard. Dont hold me to that cuz theres a good chance Im wrong  :Whistling:  but none the less the point is a pick shouldnt take two plus months to make. I doubt theres _that_ many people who want them.

----------


## Mark Seale

Another vote for the Greg Boyd BN Wegen.  I still sometimes use a RedBear Tater Special, but they're staying the case more and more.

----------


## shortymack

That BN wegen does look nice, I wish they made it in 1.4 I'd order one. I do like my black regular BG1.4.


OK Im done, I wont hog up anymore posts here.  :Grin:

----------


## George R. Lane

On my Weber I find I get the best tone from the Blue Chip TAD50. I did round off one corner, to give a fatter tone. I am thinking of trying a Blue Chip TAD-1R 60.

----------


## Trent Crawford

> What in the world did you do to it? I have heard about this happening, but I have never come close.


To be honest, i kept it in my pocket at times with spare change... all i can think is over time it got weak in a certain spot then opne day it snapped in my pocket.

I am now in the habit of keeping my pick in the strings of my mando when i`m not playing. : )

The Red bear did sound great, and i loved how i could use it for Gtr AND Mando with its 3 shaped corners. 

Will buy another, just be a little more careful with the next one. : )

----------


## JeffD

I switch around between Red Bears, Blue Chips, and Wegens. Each is best at something. 

What is cool is I haven't purchased a pick in several going on many years now. For me, everything that needs doing is done exceptionally by one of these three.

----------


## Denny Gies

As politically uncorrect as it is, my favorite remains the real tortise shell for both guitar and mandolin.

----------


## mtucker

D'Andrea Pro Plec 1.5 .. they do wear, as opposed to BC's which are bullet-proof and probably feel a little better betwixt your finger .. but they deliver darker/fatter tone than my CT55 BC's.

----------


## JeffD

> As politically uncorrect as it is, my favorite remains the real tortise shell for both guitar and mandolin.


Problem is that they wear out. Well they wear in - and there is that perfect time where they are the perfect shape, but then they keep on wearing.

The Red Bear et. al. seem to last for ever.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

I use mostly Wegen TF picks.  TF-140 on mandolin, TF-120 on mandola and TF-100 on octave and mandocello.  

I also use Red Bear picks for 6-string guitar, tenor guitar and tenor banjo -- single string instruments.  I have 6 different types of them including some with holes in them like the Wegens.  Never had a bit of trouble with any of them breaking over 5 or 6 years.  I did not know it took months to get a new one because I've bought most of mine from the Classifieds!  :Smile: 

I also use D'Andrea Pro Plecs and Ultex, Dunlop, Fender, of many different thickness, and have dozens of other picks of various makers and many shapes, types and thickness. If I gathered them all up from various caches around the house I know a two quart jar would not hold them all.  I wish I knew what to do with them.

----------


## Brad Maestas

For the last several years I have been favoring two Wegen picks, the M150 and M100. The M150 is my standard pick for most everything live and in the studio. The M100 comes in handy when you want a little less low end energy and a faster front on the note. It comes in very handy for playing classical music and chorinhos on an F5.

I'm about to purchase a BC and a RedBear out of curiosity. A friend uses a CT55 with his Collings but I'm not crazy about the sharper corners in concert with the bevel. Perhaps the tightness of his relatively new mandolin was part of it but it seemed stiff, glassy and clicky to me - all the things I don't want. Right now I am favoring a "puffy/airy" sort of sound ala Steffey and for me, the rounded corners work for me which is funny because Adam prefers the sharp corner on a BC Jazz 60. Different roads, same destination.

----------


## delray48209

I use the Pro 310 and Pro 330

----------


## Mike Bunting

> For the last several years I have been favoring two Wegen picks, the M150 and M100. The M150 is my standard pick for most everything live and in the studio. The M100 comes in handy when you want a little less low end energy and a faster front on the note. It comes in very handy for playing classical music and chorinhos on an F5.
> 
> I'm about to purchase a BC and a RedBear out of curiosity. A friend uses a CT55 with his Collings but I'm not crazy about the sharper corners in concert with the bevel. Perhaps the tightness of his relatively new mandolin was part of it but it seemed stiff, glassy and clicky to me - all the things I don't want. Right now I am favoring a "puffy/airy" sort of sound ala Steffey and for me, the rounded corners work for me which is funny because Adam prefers the sharp corner on a BC Jazz 60. Different roads, same destination.


Can you not order that pick with rounded tips. I see that you can get it w/o the bevel. You could email Matt to check it out, he's pretty flexible. I'm using a TAD 60 3R, round bevel

----------


## Fran

Dawg and Golden Gate.

----------


## Astro

Great thread for newbies. Learning a lot.

OK I was just playing with a Fender heavy guitar pick. After browsing the Cafe,  I got a Wegen TF 140 and a Wegen TF 120. They are a definite improvement and I like them, but they seem a tad bright. I got a Dawg pick which is a lot more mellow sounding but its also too quiet and a little hard to use anyway as it hasn't much of a point. The Golden Gate I tried was even more rounded. Too hard to use accurately. I have trouble playing with it.

So far my favorite is Wegen TF 140. But it might be just a tad too bright or pointy or beveled. I need to try a Wegen BF 140.

I'm considering a Blue Chip but don't know which to get. There are so many different ones mentioned that I cant choose and at that price I can only get one. I guess I want a little bit of a point, a little more mellow, and loud as I can get with those qualities.

TAD 160?  CT 55 ? Whats the diff ?

Truth is, I don't know enough to be "picky". I'm actually fairly happy with the Wegen, just curious about the BC hype.

----------


## mandobassman

> ... it seemed stiff, glassy and clicky to me - all the things I don't want. Right now I am favoring a "puffy/airy" sort of sound ala Steffey...


Interesting in that Steffey endorses and I believe uses a Blue Chip.  If you wanted to experiment with a BC but are used to the roundness of the Wegen M150 you could try this from Blue Chip.  It has no bevel and has a much softer tone.

----------


## Mandobart

Just recently I took to favoring the blunt jazz tip shape (like these).  I had them recommended to me after I posted about modifying other picks to get the same shape.  I also like to drill a few 1/8" diameter holes in my picks for better grip/less rotation while playing.

----------


## Elliot Luber

I love to hate the Blue Chip picks, their cost and their shipping charges, but the truth is that CT55 is the best pick I've tried.

----------


## Elliot Luber

> Red Bear picks are pure junk.  I had three of them snap on me.  Blue Chips are significantly better


If you put too much pressure on them they break. I haven't broken one in four years. I've lost a few, but I haven't broken one.

----------


## Charles E.

Golden Gate (reshaped to a teardrop) and my new favorite the John Pearse FT, a wonderful pick. I use the thin one.

http://www.jpstrings.com/brnew.htm#Fast Turtles

----------


## liestman

Blue Chip TAD 40 for the Irish trad music I play

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Ultex in several grades, depending on what I'm playing.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

I also use the Blue Chip TAD 40 for the Irish Trad, second fave is Fender Medium.

----------


## Miked

BC TPR50 is my main pick for mandolin and I like using a TP50 for guitar.  The TPR50 was a nice upgrade from the 'ol Fender heavy.

----------


## Mike Snyder

Pick threads. Maybe it would be of more use if we each knew what mandolin/pick combination we were talking up. 
Wegen Trimus 250 on a Gibson f5g.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Maybe it would be of more use if we each knew what mandolin/pick combination we were talking up.


Indeed. Clayton Spike triangle 0.72 on a Fylde Touchstone OM.

----------


## Nick Quig

Wegen 'Dipper' 1.8mm - it's louder than my BC Tad 60!  :Smile:

----------


## drummer98

Jim Dunlop 42mm and a Wegdie 60mm.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Alyx Hanson

I recently acquired a couple of Brossard picks, and have possibly put away my synthetic picks for good. The horn I use on both my regular mandolins (a Revival A and a Morgan Monroe F), and the ebony I use on my octave (a Freshwater). They produce a much fuller sound than any of my plastic or nylon picks ever did. And they're prettier.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## stevejay

> Pick threads. Maybe it would be of more use if we each knew what mandolin/pick combination we were talking up. 
> Wegen Trimus 250 on a Gibson f5g.


And strings

Eastman MD504, elixir lights, v-pick light (actually not so light, I have no idea why it says "light" Feels 1.5 or more.

----------


## Russ Donahue

I hate stiff picks when playing guitar, but find the Golden Gate is just the ticket when playing mando.  Go figure!

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Curious, what is your assessment of your blue chip and wegen's qualities? I recently added a blue chip (had wegens), still trying to figure out what I think they are good at.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Sorry, didn't read far enough in the thread, can't figure out how to delete my last post!

----------


## kieranbhoy

my band has an endorsement from InTuneGP.

I always used Dunlop tortex tri picks in either 0.60 or 0.72.

I now get these from InTune and i am very impressed, they are slightly chalky and the sounds i get and the grip is excellent

----------


## got pipes?

I have-- for years-- never spent more than one quarter of a dollar for a pick...because that's exactly what I use!

Started that back in the 70's on guitar and just kept rollin' with it.  Nowadays I shape 'em like a pick and smooth the serrated edge, but back in the day, I played whatever was in my pocket!

----------


## Mike Snyder

[QUOTE=stevejay;1105819]And strings

OK, Wegan Trimus 250 and BC TAD 80 on a Gibson F5G with Elixer mediums.

----------


## lukmanohnz

> I was loving my Red Bear until it snapped in half!!! I miss that little bugger... R.I.P hehe
> 
> Just got myself a pack of the Jim Dunlop Americana Mando picks and am loving the tone i`m getting, very fat indeed! : )


I ordered 3-packs of the small and large sizes of these Dunlop Americana picks and just received them yesterday. I really like these picks quite a lot.  The smaller ones are about the size and shape of Golden Gates, and the larger ones are similar in size to the Ultex triangle or ProPlec 346s. As others have described, they are thick in the middle and taper toward the edge. They are very stiff, and produce excellent tone for my playing style. I was having difficulty locating a retailer who stocked them until I found this thread here at the cafe. The JazzMando V-picks remain my favorite all-around picks, but these Americana picks are going to start getting frequent rotation into my practice sessions.

----------


## plawren53202

I am a new, and perhaps reluctant, addition to the Blue Chip bandwagon.  I have been using Wegens, primarily the TF 140.  I have really liked that pick because with the holes in the middle, it always seemed (to me) quite effortless to hold.  Also was usually pretty happy with the tone and volume, though I usually like them a little more after they have worn down a little.

Of course, I have always seen high praise for the Blue Chips as well.  As a constant gear tinkerer (mando, guitar, keyboards), the thought of forking over $35 for a pick just seemed silly--especially given that in the guitar part of my life, I have probably not spent $35 on picks in 10 years of playing.

Last week, almost on a dare to myself, I ordered a Blue Chip, the CT 55.  After one band practice, one Sunday playing it at church and three or four hours of practice at home, I am now a convert.  I can't identify exactly what it is, but there is just something there that I like better as to tone and volume--almost like I can get the good volume when I am using a new/pointier Wegen, but still retain the warmth that I like so much from a more worn down Wegen.  It also glides over the strings quite easily.  I will say that I still find the Wegen a little easier to hold on to, but that doesn't outweight the tone and volume differences enough, I am using the Blue Chip full time now.

Now, if they would drill those Wegen holes in the Blue Chip, we would have my perfect pick!   :Grin:

----------


## nrand

I notice there is some love for the V Picks which are similar to these; [the image is reversed so that the text is readable]

I had a bunch of these Gravity Strikers left from some bulk lots I bought, but the 1.5 mm Gravity Pick is a little too heavy for my guitar playing.
I use their new 1.1mm Strikers almost exclusively on my guitars now. The acrylic they use has an inherent stick-to-your-fingerness to it that other materials lack. Given what I have seen so far these will be a good first mandolin pick for me.
My first mando is due to arrive on 12 - 12 - 12 - which may or may not be problematic . . .
The model for this pick, for all you Dr Who fans, is from the episode where at the end we discover that gravity is a universal truth.

----------

John Duncan

----------


## budashoots

I have bought several of the fender extra heavy triangle and have been sanding them to fit my needs. My favorite is narrowed at one point. Then I have thinned it at that same point just a smidge. It gives My mandolin a clearer sharper ring. I like the Larger size for my beginner hand but enjoy the sharper ring of the smaller pick. For strumming I use the same kind of pick but thin it a slight bit more.

----------


## Dan Krhla

used to swear by BN-120 version of the Wegen until I tried the Telefunken 1.6 



From their site "
TELEFUNKEN guitar picks are made from Graphite enriched Delrin. The addition of graphite to the Delrin produces a unique tone. It has a brighter pick attack then a typical Nylon or Delrin plectrum, leading to an extra clarity and bite. 
"
NFI, just love these picks...

----------


## Frank Farley

Bluechip then Red Bear for me.

----------


## brent1308

> I am a new, and perhaps reluctant, addition to the Blue Chip bandwagon.  I have been using Wegens, primarily the TF 140.  I have really liked that pick because with the holes in the middle, it always seemed (to me) quite effortless to hold.  Also was usually pretty happy with the tone and volume, though I usually like them a little more after they have worn down a little.
> 
> Of course, I have always seen high praise for the Blue Chips as well.  As a constant gear tinkerer (mando, guitar, keyboards), the thought of forking over $35 for a pick just seemed silly--especially given that in the guitar part of my life, I have probably not spent $35 on picks in 10 years of playing.
> 
> Last week, almost on a dare to myself, I ordered a Blue Chip, the CT 55.  After one band practice, one Sunday playing it at church and three or four hours of practice at home, I am now a convert.  I can't identify exactly what it is, but there is just something there that I like better as to tone and volume--almost like I can get the good volume when I am using a new/pointier Wegen, but still retain the warmth that I like so much from a more worn down Wegen.  It also glides over the strings quite easily.  I will say that I still find the Wegen a little easier to hold on to, but that doesn't outweight the tone and volume differences enough, I am using the Blue Chip full time now.
> 
> Now, if they would drill those Wegen holes in the Blue Chip, we would have my perfect pick!


As of last week, I have had the same exact experience with the same picks.  I don't miss the holes though, because the pick just stays there by itself.  Reluctant convert, but, yes, I'd say its worth it.   Too me, they are the perfect combination of ultex and Wegen, but better.

----------


## Wayne Bagley

I have been using wooden picks. 

The tone is just excellent.

----------


## plawren53202

> As of last week, I have had the same exact experience with the same picks.  I don't miss the holes though, because the pick just stays there by itself.


As an update to my earlier post, I agree with you.  After playing with the Blue Chips further, it seems like especially once they start to warm up, they have almost a self-adherent quality that makes them stick in your fingers.  I don't miss the holes any more.

----------


## Glenny

I'm using the last couple of months the thicker but softer Fender 1.14mm plec than the smaller, thinner right plec. It has a much better grip but gives a softer tone...well i'm getting used to it... :Smile:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Tom Coletti

I'm still trying out a bunch of picks to see which ones I prefer, and I'm currently using 1.4mm Dunlop Gator Grips for both a Breedlove FF and a Martin Style B, beveled to my preferences, and they're great little picks for 50 cents each. I've also heard that Jesse Cobb uses the 2.0mm ones with his Collings MF5.

--Tom

----------


## Glenny

New plectrums to try out:

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Primetone 1.4 (grippy version). That's what I got, and this Badger ain't for changing....

----------


## msargent

Mandolin and acoustic guitar: Blue Chip CT55 or D'Andrea 351 extra heavy.

Electric guitar: Blue Chip TD50 or Dunlop 207.

----------


## mandroid

Generally 

the big 'wankel'  (curved triangle)  ala 346  fender, shape. & the Dawg / GoldenGate  more rounded points..

 depending on the mandolin  used

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Clearly my pick preference has changed since I posted on this thread in 2012.  Now, it's the Dunlop Primetone 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o01_s00

And the Blue Chip CT 55

----------


## Joey Anchors

PaPa's faux ivoriod 2.2mm

----------


## DavidKOS

> the orange, thin one is my favo plec.





> I'm using the last couple of months the thicker but softer Fender 1.14mm plec than the smaller, thinner right plec. It has a much better grip but gives a softer tone...well i'm getting used to it...


For once I can say I agree with the pick choice! The Ultex pick and the Pickboy mandolin picks are among my go-to picks. I prefer the .73 or so mm ultem picks and like the very pointy "Spike" version, but yeah, these are great, not too expensive (!) picks.

Wow, I'm almost speechless.

----------


## Dave Hanson

What's my favourite plectrum ? how long is a piece of string ?

Dave H

----------


## Jim B

Depending on the day I use a Dunlop Medium (the yellow one).  This is the same one I use on my Martin D35.
Also have good results with Broussard:  http://brossardpicks.com/horn-guitar-picks/  or the
clear ones from Jazz-mando:  http://jazzmando.com/jazzmando_v-pick.shtml

Happy picking.

----------


## JeffD

My favorite pick is the one that best matches the instrument/music/venue I am playing.

----------

tkdboyd

----------


## ilovemyF9

The flat ones!

----------


## k0k0peli

I've been flatpick-agnostic for a long time. Probably because I'm mostly a fingerpicker, hey? But I've accumulated a flotilla of flatties over the decades, as well as cutting my own from credit cards, or using coins, etc. I've followed recent discussions on picks, read about Blue Chips, bought some buffalo-horn picks instead (they ain't bad). Then someone recommended Dunlop Jazztone 207's. A 6-pack just arrived today. My verdict: sounds good, but damn! Those suckers are small! I may need to drill holes to hang onto them.

What's my favorite plectrum? Probably still my old National steel thumbpick.

----------

